# Wireless - ndiswrapper, smcwusb-g - no wlan0 - SOLVED

## tps

Dear All

I can not make my SMC Wireless USB Adaptor, SMCWUSB-G (partno: 98-012084-554), work with my Compaq Presario 5640.

Any help would be appreciated.

I followed http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation but I get messages in /var/log/messages indicating errors.

USB info

```

lsusb

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 083a:4505 Accton Technology Corp.

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

PCI info

```

lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 02)

00:04.0 Serial controller: Rockwell International HCF 56k Data/Fax Modem (rev 01)

00:05.0 Ethernet controller: Digital Equipment Corporation DECchip 21142/43 (rev 41)

00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: ESS Technology ES1968 Maestro 2

00:14.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)

00:14.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

00:14.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)

00:14.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 3D Rage LT Pro AGP-133 (rev dc)

```

ndiswrapper driver info

```

ndiswrapper -l

Installed ndis drivers:

smcwgu  driver present, hardware present

```

Installed ndiswrapper windows driver

```

ls -l /etc/ndiswrapper/smcwgu/

total 424

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    581 Jun 24 15:59 083A:4505.0.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  14320 Jun 24 15:59 smcwgu.inf

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 408064 Jun 24 15:59 smcwguxp.sys

```

When I load the ndiswrapper module, modprobe ndiswrapper, I get this in /var/log/message:

```

Jun 26 10:16:06 presario5640 ndiswrapper version 1.2 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=no)

Jun 26 10:16:06 presario5640 ndiswrapper (import:245): unknown symbol: ntoskrnl.exe:IoOpenDeviceRegistryKey

Jun 26 10:16:06 presario5640 ndiswrapper (import:245): unknown symbol: ntoskrnl.exe:ZwSetValueKey

Jun 26 10:16:06 presario5640 ndiswrapper (load_sys_files:520): unable to prepare driver 'smcwgu'

Jun 26 10:16:06 presario5640 Unable to handle kernel paging request at virtual address 0001010d

Jun 26 10:16:06 presario5640 printing eip:

Jun 26 10:16:06 presario5640 c4875bf1

Jun 26 10:16:06 presario5640 *pde = 00000000

Jun 26 10:16:06 presario5640 Oops: 0000 [#1]

Jun 26 10:16:06 presario5640 PREEMPT

Jun 26 10:16:06 presario5640 Modules linked in: ndiswrapper

Jun 26 10:16:06 presario5640 CPU:    0

Jun 26 10:16:06 presario5640 EIP:    0060:[<c4875bf1>]    Tainted: P      VLI

Jun 26 10:16:06 presario5640 EFLAGS: 00010246   (2.6.16-gentoo-r9 #5)

Jun 26 10:16:06 presario5640 EIP is at unload_ndis_driver+0x91/0xe0 [ndiswrapper]

Jun 26 10:16:06 presario5640 eax: 00010101   ebx: c141b220   ecx: 00000001   edx: 00000000

Jun 26 10:16:06 presario5640 esi: c3982c0c   edi: 00000000   ebp: c141b220   esp: c0efbee8

Jun 26 10:16:06 presario5640 ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Jun 26 10:16:06 presario5640 Process loadndisdriver (pid: 6121, threadinfo=c0efa000 task=c12bbad0)

Jun 26 10:16:06 presario5640 Stack: <0>00000001 c141b220 c489e000 ffffffff 40044e01 c487608e c3982c0c c489e000

Jun 26 10:16:06 presario5640 00000001 c0efbf10 c3982c0c 00040004 c488fa36 00000000 c489e000 b7dc8008

Jun 26 10:16:06 presario5640 c4876828 c489e000 b7dc8008 000301b4 449d4551 00000000 449d4551 ffffffe7

Jun 26 10:16:06 presario5640 Call Trace:

Jun 26 10:16:06 presario5640 [<c487608e>] load_ndis_driver+0x12e/0x250 [ndiswrapper]

Jun 26 10:16:06 presario5640 [<c4876828>] wrapper_ioctl+0x78/0xe0 [ndiswrapper]

Jun 26 10:16:06 presario5640 [<c01729b0>] do_ioctl+0x70/0xb0

Jun 26 10:16:06 presario5640 [<c0172b95>] vfs_ioctl+0x65/0x200

Jun 26 10:16:06 presario5640 [<c0173110>] filldir64+0x0/0xf0

Jun 26 10:16:06 presario5640 [<c0172d75>] sys_ioctl+0x45/0x70

Jun 26 10:16:06 presario5640 [<c01030c5>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Jun 26 10:16:06 presario5640 Code: 47 8b 84 03 84 00 00 00 81 c3 88 00 00 00 89 04 24 e8 e4 c9 8d fb 39 be 74 02 00 00 7f dc 8b 86 78 02 00 00 85 c0 75 43 8b 45 04 <8b> 40 0c 89 04 24 e8 94 fa 00 00 83 ec 04 8d 45 1c 89 04 24 e8

Jun 26 10:16:06 presario5640 <3>ndiswrapper (ndiswrapper_load_driver:93): loadndiswrapper failed (11); check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'

Jun 26 10:16:06 presario5640 usbcore: registered new driver ndiswrapper

```

I have a working eth0 but no wlan0.

```

iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

```

Info on my system

```

uname -a

Linux presario5640 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 #5 PREEMPT Sat Jun 24 15:41:54 CEST 2006 i686 Pentium II (Deschutes) GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Any ideas - please help!

ThanksLast edited by tps on Fri Jul 14, 2006 11:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tps

Partly solved.

I added net-wireless/ndiswrapper to /etc/portage/package.keywords and did an emerge --sync.

This allows me to use a later version of ndiswrapper - version 1.17.

I added usb to my USE variables and reemerged ndiswrapper.

Now the usb stick (wireless network card) sees my access point.

I still have problems setting up an ip-address for the wireless card!

I hope to return soon with problem solved!

----------

## HTS

Dumb question...

First did you try with dhcp?

emerge dhcp etc...

If dhcp works you can then try to set up your IP manually.

----------

## TuffSoundinName

TIP: Use latest ndiswrapper from ndiswrapper.sf.net. That should solve most, if not all or your problems. 1.2 has never worked for me. Also, make absolutely sure that you DO NOT have 4k stacks enabled in the kernel. This can prove to be very problematic. Use 8k stacks.

----------

## tps

Thanks

I got the connection working.

I do

```

presario5640 ~ # iwconfig wlan0 mode Managed

presario5640 ~ # iwconfig wlan0 key restricted xxxxxxxx

presario5640 ~ # iwconfig wlan0 essid xxxxxxxx

presario5640 ~ # dhcpcd wlan0

```

Module ndiswrapper loads at start-up  I added ndiswrapper to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

It would be nice if I had an init script, /etc/init.d/net.wlan0, that I could use to bring up/down the interface and add to a runlevel.

How do I set up such an init script?

Thanks

----------

## stringbean

tps - All the info you need is in the Installation 2006.0 Handbook. Take a look at this section Networking - Getting Started and this section Networking - Wireless Networking.

What you need to do is the following:

Sym-link the /etc/init.d/net.lo to /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 (ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0)

Add your wireless networking options into /etc/conf.d/net (You will need to add the 'wireless' module and your essid/key etc)

You can then either manually start your wireless network or start it at boot with rc-update add net.wlan0 default.

Hope this helps.

----------

## tps

Thanks

Perfect help - now I have got my init script working.

I will make case as SOLVED once I get a solution where network name is not broad cast and I have MAC address filter implemented.

Once again thanks

----------

